
Lockss: A Permanent Web Publishing and Access System (2001) - drallison
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.68.7907&rep=rep1&type=pdf#page=430
======
drallison
This 2001 paper describes a system which allows journal articles to survive on
the Internet even though copies are removed and the hosting journal
disappears.

